

Ask HN: Do you ever randomly seem to be logged into HN as a different user? - jroes
http://tsurp.com/img/vaK
every once in a while, randomly, it looks like I am logged in under the account for "jrockway".
======
jroes
I don't know jrockway, but somehow it seems like I'm logged in as him/her for
a split second. Usually if I refresh a few times it goes away.

I wonder if the first three letters of our usernames being the same has any
relation to the issue. I never find myself logged in as anyone else.

------
abyssknight
All the time, and not just one user. We're all on the same network though,
which may account for the issue.

------
thamer
This has been reported before; I seem to recall that it was due to aggressive
caching by proxies. Someone reported the same thing happening with gmail, as
well (before they switched to all-https).

------
macms
i sometimes see that also. i looked up and found a j.rockway in my corporate
directory and just assumed i was seeing a cached banner of his.

~~~
jroes
yep. we all work at the bank it seems :)

I e-mailed pg about it, he says it should be fixed.

------
jgrahamc
I suggest you email pg and let him know.

~~~
jroes
Ah. I thought it might be an easter egg, not a bug. I will go ahead and drop
him a line though.

